# Corn not shed.



## Tatter (Oct 8, 2011)

My corn snake hasn't shed for over 5 months now. The last one was 11/11/11. I gave him a while extra to shed because i know each snake to his own, but i'm now slightly concerned.

He's got duller and duller for the last 3 months but still nothing. His water is replaced every day. He hasn't moved for a week and he turned up food for the first time yesterday. 

When i touch him, he's dry but not flakey. I'm thinking of giving him a bath but i'd really prefer to try and let him do it himself, all natural so to speak.

Any advice?


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

How old is he?
Mature males tend to stop eating in spring cos it's breeding season and they would be doing other things in the wild and not eating.
He will not shed til it's over and then he might do a few in quick succession.

The hiding away does sound like he's going into shed though so I'd just keep an eye out for it.


----------



## mjh73 (Nov 29, 2011)

What about putting a spagnum moss hide in his viv?


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

mjh73 said:


> What about putting a spagnum moss hide in his viv?


I would do this. Just put some wet/damp moss in a plastic tub with a hole in the lid to let him get in and out. He will shed in his own time, but this will make sure he has an area of higher humidity if he needs it.


----------



## Tatter (Oct 8, 2011)

He's 7 months old.

And thank you, i completely forgot about moss, i'll go to the pet shop and buy some today. Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## mjh73 (Nov 29, 2011)

Let us know how he gets on.


----------



## yummymummytothree (Mar 12, 2012)

i know u said about keeping it 'natural' but i always find baths help loads with corns, but only usually when we are really sure they are in shed, but by the sounds of it in hiding etc he is starting. :2thumb:


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Are you saying he has'nt shed since being 2 months old ? Can I ask what you are feeding him atm , cheers . My hold backs from last year are now on 2 x fuzzies each per week , they hatched in July so are around 8 month old and are shedding around every 6 weeks . Is he growing at all ?

Thanks .


----------

